# Hit Me With Your Best Shot(s) '08



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Do you have a photo that totally captures the essence of our Havanese? Is it a shot that deserves a special place? Worthy of a calendar? A coffee table book? Something you would frame? Not saying any of these things will formally happen--but won't it be nice to see all these shots in one thread together. 

Let's try to keep comments to a minimum or PM people with your thoughts -- so that when you scroll down all you see if great pictures!!! And better yet--if you do comment, post a shot of your own. 

(and yes let's put the '09 calendar thread to bed eace


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Only you can post your great shots-- I am calling out Sally with her picture of Oliver the great Bubble Hunter.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy I love your photos.
:redface: The Bubble Hunter returns


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love that 2nd shot Sally-- Oliver doesn't know what to do with his conquest!
Calling out Debbie with that wonderful shot of Sampson and Delilah. Calling out Suzanne with that close-up of Sierra.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Missy said:


> Calling out Suzanne with that close-up of Sierra.


huh?!







*looks up* Who? Me?!









Just watching







the Westminster Vid and seeing Kimberly walk wit Piaget, followed by Stogie

Close-up of Sierra....which one?








hihihihi!









The one I posted in the Calendar '09 thread?









Here's 2 more I totally love, I made them last weekend...sorry the first one is a collage, but this one, especially the one on the left in the collage is sooooo the essence of Sierra! RLH in the sun on the grass! Hav'heaven!!!



















PS: I just LOOOOOOVEEE the Bubble Hunter!! I am soooo going to steal that idea 
PPS: hahahaha I realise just now, that on those 2 close ups, you can actually "see" why we call Sierra our "Rhino"....recently she's developed this strain that is always straight up hahahaha


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Missy is this the picture you mean? A day at the Beach! Don't ya just love photo editing.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am just inLOVE with the bubble pics!!!!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

These are my lazy guys on a Saturday afternoon nap...


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

these pictures melt my heart! what beautiful havanese. they are the best dogs ever!!!!! and very photogenic.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Up Up and away!!!*

Here is Jillee this winter running around in the snow for the first time I believe...I have bubble pictures that are really just need to find them...have to ask hubby!!!!


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Minka at 10 weeks old; one of my favorites without disturbing background.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

The one of the pair standing at the door is one of my faves....such a great shot....

they're all good and such adorable dogs...




























I really need to get my camera out...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, here's Milo's recent close-up and personal.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Here's Pablo's somewhat decent snow face shot again...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

really just bumping this up!!! come on! post those killer photos


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw... so cute! I too... L-O-V-E the bubble pictures! So cute!!!!!  
I didn't do it Mommy!

















Who ME?








Being on the havanese forum is so exciting... but makes me so tired!

My favorite bed!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The pictures here are simply stunning and yes, they captivate the whole "Hav thing" wonderfully.

Some of my faves...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I "heart" Ricky and Sammy.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I took this of Doc tonight.....with his racoon friiend!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

These are such great photos. I love them. All of Kona's are adorable, but I especially love the last one with you snuggled up in bed for a long winter's nap.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

This really captures Molly's sweet soul...

...(and the way she gets by on "CUTE"!). She has us wrapped around her little paw! ound:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

This is one of my favs of Oskarka









And this is another fav of Cher


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

One of my favs from last year's Brutus/Lacey litter:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm in love with Cher. How cute is that!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Diane, you can almost smell puppy breath when looking at that photo. What an adorable little girl and little puppy.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, you guys have some great pictures!!

Diane, I love that one of Tinkerbell and her buddy. Sweet.

Doc and the racoon is such a great photo!!! I love that.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!!! What a nice way to spend our day, looking at these photos that can't help but bring a smile to your face.


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

*Baba and Desi '08*

These shots are all so wonderful! I just love this breed! Truly unique and beautiful and to me Havs embody the true essence of dogginess!

Well, I just got this new wide lens for the express purpose of fun close-up shots and it's so great for pets and kids. I'm LOVING the results on Baba and Desi!

Here are two:


















And here are two others recent shots that I love:


















Woof from,
Patti, mom to Baba and Desi


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

ALL the pictures are beautiful...

but the one with the BALL? 

THAT'S PRICELESS!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos Patti!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ohmygosh Patti! I just love that last one with Desi watching like it is going to jump up and play with him. Too cute!

The wide lens gives them a fun appearance. I saw a poster last year that must have been done with a wide lens of a bunch of different breeds. It was adorable.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I just love everyone's pictures. You guys are such great photographers, I need to take lesson from you.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Patti, I love the wide lens! I'm trying to talk future hubby into buying one for me. We'll see when it happens. 

That last picture is just way too cute, though. I love it!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

That is a wonderful shot Patti-- and you must of got down real low to get it too... We almost named Jasper Bubbaloo!!! but DH is from the south and we thought his parents may be offended for calling him Bubba.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Patti, I'm with everyone else....pics are awesome especially the one with the ball!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

mollie and her uncle king watching grandpa prepare steak for the barbaque


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*havanese shall travel*

Mollie in her new travel bag


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Mollie on vacation checking out the Bush's compound. She wondering should she ring the doorbell


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Mollie hanging out at the beach


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

ound:ound:ound:
Ring the doorbell Mollie, then RLH!

Great pictures!!! Thanks!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> ound:ound:ound:
> Ring the doorbell Mollie, then RLH!


Hey, would that be "Ding Dong B**ch"? :biggrin1:

GREAT photos of your boys, Patti - thanks for posting them!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Jane, too funny!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:I finally got them to sit down together and have the camera ready:whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

they look like they are tired Sally. Great shot-they have the same expression!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks--I took it after their RLH yesterday but just discovered it today


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sally, those smiles on Oliver and Comet are priceless.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Love these pictures everyone - priceless.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great photos guys! Keep em coming.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sally that's a great photo. They do have the exact same look on their faces. How cute!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sally,

Great picture, as usual.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sally, Oliver and Comet are darling together!

Watch out...I'm a muzzle kisser!!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I love this thread! What cool furbabies everyone has! 

Lola is dreaming a young girl's dreams...of liver treats, puppy playcare, ear scratches, riding in the car, seeing Lefty. Then she's just saying "Hi, Mom!"


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I really like that first shot of Lola! So cute.


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

*Best Shots 08*

I'm enjoying everyone's photos so much! So many happy faces!

That's a really great pic, Sally. Are you growing Oliver's coat out to match Comet's? I'm so glad Oliver has a brother now! Such fun smiles!

Here's one more I took of my boys just yesterday afternoon:










And a close up of Baba's nose:










Woof,
Patti, an admitted snapaholic mom to Baba and Desi


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

It's so hard not to comment on everyone's photos......especially when they are "our best shots". This thread was intended to be just photos with no comments so it would be easier to sift through for possible use at a later date. I'm wondering if everyone could not only put their pictures here in the thread, but also at the top of the forum page in the gallery where we could all comment on them there. I don't mean to step on any ones toes...just trying to keep this thread as it was intended.  BTW....I love all these beautiful photos of your Havs! eace:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Judy, can anyone post to any album in the gallery? if so maybe we could create a Best Shots '08 album in the gallery--or would that be something Melissa has to do?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ANS, those pictures of Hiro flying belong in this thread!!! PLEASE!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I have an idea, in order to post a comment you have to post a picture too.

Great pictures everyone. I want a new lense too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG- Debbie!! is that for real? I am going to run out of photos if I add one to every comment!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:clap2: Great pics everyone! Our camera sucks and I probably don't have great photography skills either. But I wanted to comment on all your beautiful pictures and thought it's only fair if I add a pic when posting (I think Missy&Debbie mentioned that as a 'rule' for this thread).


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:tape:

is this cheating? ound:

:thumb::clap2:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy, I can't answer your question about the gallery....maybe Melissa could create a special gallery on the side bar somewhere for pictures only.....it is hard not to comment, isn't it?
Debbie....that is one cute picture of flying dogs! I so wish I had a place for mine to run..they never get to so I think a fence might appear in our yard this summer!
Julie....you are too funny!!
My problem with having to put a picture in to make a comment is that I don't have too many best shots....actually, I seldom get one I even like! I've just got to get a new camera!

This is one of Doc mortified over the pink bow I put in his hair.....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He is squishably cute! I love him!:kiss:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Judy,

Doc is absolutely gorgeous and tell him that pink is in for man.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Debbie -- LOVE that shot of your flying havs! How did you catch that shot? Did you take a zillion to get it?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

dschles said:


> Debbie -- LOVE that shot of your flying havs! How did you catch that shot? *Did you take a zillion to get it?*


*You've got to LOVE digital cameras!!!*


----------

